# Window treatments and cats



## DonnaFL (Jun 5, 2008)

Currently, our house has draperies with shear under-curtains. I like that the shear under-curtains give some privacy during the day and also the light blocking insulated curtains are great for privacy at night and blocking out light/heat during the day. 

I want to update the interior look and going to Home Depot and Lowe's leaves me confused as there are so many options in window treatments. 

As an added point we have two cats who like to sit in the window sills and watch the great outdoors, so it would need to be something where the cats can still sit on the sill and have an unimpeded view, but not too fragile. The cats still have their claws and do on occasion get them caught in the sheer curtains.

I like the look of some of the wood blinds I saw, but they would need to be pulled up from the sill so the cats can sit there. I don't think plantation shutters would work at all.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,
DonnaFL


----------



## DonnaFL (Jun 8, 2008)

Dan,

Thanks for the idea.  We have windows facing in all four directions. The front of our house faces west and gets very warm in the summer. I will look into the exterior shades, but wonder if there would be a problem with mildew since they are exterior.

Donna


----------



## valerie (Feb 18, 2009)

hi donna, I don't know if it can help you but I heard talking about Arquati Usa shades and blinds as very good products. I can't tell you more: they have a site (arquatiusa.com) in wich you can find all the infos about sizes, systems and so on.


----------



## terrytlt (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Donna - Can you tell me if you solved this and if so, what you did? We have the same situation. Thanks! Terry


----------

